# Alphabet pictures



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

kowey - I have done a bit of research and it seems we're a little behind in the alphabet pictures. I've made out a list of the letters that *haven't* been used BY YOU so I'm sending it on in the HOPES that you'll continue to entertain us with your witty explanations and tremendously funny pics. 

I, for one, REALLY enjoy the effort you've put into these photos. 

Here's the list.

We needs pics for these letters:
B, C, E, F, I, J, M, O, P, Q, U, V, W, X & Z

That is if you WANT to do this. NO PRESSURE


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I'm waiting to see what you'll use for 'X.'


----------



## sashac (Mar 13, 2006)

oh you know those goldens can get x-rated at times......


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

sashac said:


> oh you know those goldens can get x-rated at times......


:lol: I didn't even think about that.... Well, if it's to graphic, make sure we have little "censor" boxes on there..... :lol:


----------



## kowey (Feb 28, 2006)

*X for x-rated*



RickGibbs said:


> I'm waiting to see what you'll use for 'X.'


X-rated 

A rating that shows that the film/video game/song/etc. has things not appropriate for anyone under the age of 21. (18 in the UK) 


I apologise.... it was way too tempting....!!!!


----------



## kowey (Feb 28, 2006)

mojosmum said:


> kowey - I have done a bit of research and it seems we're a little behind in the alphabet pictures. I've made out a list of the letters that *haven't* been used BY YOU so I'm sending it on in the HOPES that you'll continue to entertain us with your witty explanations and tremendously funny pics.
> I, for one, REALLY enjoy the effort you've put into these photos.
> Here's the list.
> We needs pics for these letters:
> ...


I will try but ... Please, let's make it a group effort, OK?


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

kowey said:


> I will try but ... Please, let's make it a group effort, OK?



ahhhhh no thanks. It's all you. I think we should have kept these all in one thread rather than starting different threads. It's a little annoying. The pictures are great but the titles are HORRIBLE. I know there are mixed feelings about them but there are a select few, who are afraid to say anything, that feel the same as I do. 

i have to admit though, the "x" rated picure is hilarious. I do wonder exactly why anyone would take a picture of their dog doing this though. I think that is a little strange. LOL


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

kowey said:


> X-rated
> A rating that shows that the film/video game/song/etc. has things not appropriate for anyone under the age of 21. (18 in the UK)
> I apologise.... it was way too tempting....!!!!


kowey.. Got to love that sense of humor!


----------



## mblondetoo (Jan 9, 2006)

Lexie's Mom said:



> I think we should have kept these all in one thread rather than starting different threads.


Maybe someone could take all of the pictures with letters and put them in one thread or we could start a new one and LM could be involved more!


----------



## BuddhasMama (Aug 27, 2006)

I have to agree with Lexie's mom. I used to come here everyday but now rarely do because I know all I will see is more alphabet threads. :no: Pictures are cute but the constant-ness (if that's a word) of it is getting old.:yuck:


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

Lexie's Mom said:


> ahhhhh no thanks. It's all you. I think we should have kept these all in one thread rather than starting different threads. It's a little annoying. The pictures are great but the titles are HORRIBLE. I know there are mixed feelings about them but there are a select few, who are afraid to say anything, that feel the same as I do.
> i have to admit though, the "x" rated picure is hilarious. I do wonder exactly why anyone would take a picture of their dog doing this though. I think that is a little strange. LOL


And then there are those of us that LOVE them and get annoyed at the comments about them! 

You can always skip over the verbal words Lexie's Mom, if they aren't to your liking and just go straight to the pictures.


----------



## Dilligas (Jun 17, 2005)

Hey, that's why we made the "Here's a picture of my dog" forum!

We're trying to keep everybody happy


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I've just got to say....

Many times in the past, it has been stated by various members here on the forum, that if you don't like a thread, don't read it.

I appreciate the alphabet threads, if for no other reason, they're posts. The forum has been pretty slow all summer, and it's nice to log in and see ANY action.

Dilligas suggested setting up a seperate section just for posting photos outside of the gallery, and I think it was a great idea.

I gotta say, though, that I do miss our old funny threads. Seems we've just gotten to serious lately. Are we gonna liven up some once summer ends?


----------

